# Brake calipers?



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

Has anyone painted their brake calipers?
I have a calla white, and thinking of painting them red, to have the sporty look?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Brake calipers? (hayyan)*

There have been some people in the TOUAREG forums that have done it. Doesn't look bad in most cases.


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Brake calipers? (TREGinginCO)*

you got a link for me? or perhaps some pictures. I am sending it this Saturday anyway, but would really like to see something beforehand


----------

